

Remember our startup microPledge.com? Want to buy it? - benhoyt
http://www.bizbuysell.com/cgi-bin/addetail?J=bbs&q=493240

======
davidw
Wouldn't you be better off trying to sell it on flippa.com or something like
that?

~~~
benhoyt
Thanks for the tip. We hadn't actually heard of Flippa. We looked at Sedo, but
it focuses on selling domain names. Looks like Flippa sells the
platform/business too.

------
berwyn
This is to buy the source and an instance of it as your own startup, and
optionally the rights to re-sell it.

~~~
anigbrowl
from the listing _all the above plus complete ownership of the platform
including exclusivity, rights to on-sell, etc_

It sounds like you're selling the whole IP - if this is not the case, could
you clarify what 'exclusivity' refers to?

~~~
berwyn
That is the case. We will be considering offers for that.

------
breck
are you familiar with the new paypal developer platform? you can now have
people create an authorization of amount X, but not charge them until some
date in the future(I believe the max window is 1 year).

Would that help your situation at all?

Would be curious to know about your experience with bizbuysell.

~~~
benhoyt
Thanks -- actually, with PayPal you can only "Authorize and Capture" funds for
29 days, which isn't enough. A year would be quite nice.

However, there are a number of payment gateways that microPledge can use aside
from PayPal. At this point we're interested in licensing the software and/or
selling the entire business.

~~~
breck
could you shoot me an email off site? my address is in my profile.

------
quellhorst
You should put in on ebay. Starting bid $0.99 with no reserve.

------
tghw
What technology is it based on?

~~~
benhoyt
Python + web.py, and PostgreSQL for the database.

------
sleepingbot
The name looks a bit going against the sell. It doesn't live up to the site.

------
tdmackey
No.

~~~
benhoyt
Very helpful, sir! Care to expand on that a bit? For example, why, and where
you think we might focus our efforts, etc.

~~~
wlievens
Just trolling I think...

